# Automate 6 textfile durchsuchen nach urls



## Steve24 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich weiss net ob es hier viele Leute gibt die Automate 6 benutzen.
Ich hab da nen kleineres/grösseres Problem.

Ich will einen PHP Output, der gesaved in einer textdatei liegt,
nach Urls durchsuchen.

Der Quelltext sieht so aus: (AUSZUG)

</script>

<br /><div id="banner_80620">Vergütung: <b>1.500</b> | Mindestaufenthalt: <b>1</b> Sekunden | Reloadsperre: <b>4</b> Stunden<br><a href="bannerframe.php?nummer=80620&user=376" onclick="hide('banner_80620');" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.webmasterlose.de/lose/viewbanner.php?id=8536&bid=62407&aid=46552" width="468" height="60" border="0"></a><br /><br /></div>


Nun habe ich das problem, dass die bannerframe.php?nummer=80620&user=376
separat von der eigentliche Url steht. also http://www.kostenloselose.de/
Alles was er findet soll in diesem Format in einer neuen textdatei gesaved werden...

http://kostenloselose.de/bannerframe.php?nummer=80620&user=376
http://kostenloselose.de/bannerframe.php?nummer=80621&user=376
http://kostenloselose.de/bannerframe.php?nummer=7930&user=376
http://kostenloselose.de/bannerframe.php?nummer=620&user=376
http://kostenloselose.de/bannerframe.php?nummer=1&user=376


Kann mir jemand dafür nen Beispiel geben, wie das funtzt?

Also 

1. PHPOutput.txt soll durchsucht werden nach Urls
2. Saven der korrekten Url in einer Urllist.txt

Wäre nice..

Mfg
Steve


----------

